# Pit Bull Puppy Chewed Off Baby's Toes While Parents Slept



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Louisiana Police: Pit Bull Puppy Chewed Off Baby's Toes While Parents Slept

Tuesday, December 12, 2006

BOSSIER CITY, La. — A pit bull puppy chewed off four of a baby girl's toes while the child's parents slept, police here said Monday. The parents were booked on charges of child desertion and criminal negligence and were being held in the Bossier Parish Jail pending an initial court appearance.

Police said the parents were sleeping on a mattress in the living room of their residence and the month-old girl was in an infant seat beside them when the puppy began chewing on their baby's toes.

Mary Shannon Hansche, 22, and Christopher Wayne Hansche, 26, told police they woke up to the sound of the baby crying, found her mangled foot and took her to the hospital about 8:30 a.m. Sunday.

"They did not see the dog injuring the child," police spokesman Mark Natale said.

The girl underwent surgery Sunday at Sutton's Children's Hospital in Shreveport. There was no way to reattach the child's toes, Natale said Monday.

The puppy was 6 weeks old and had no record of receiving its shots and will be quarantined for 10 days to check for rabies. Natale said he did not know what the puppy's fate would be after that.

"The puppy itself was just several weeks old! I mean this was essentially a puppy," Natale said.

"This puppy might have been trying to nurse on the toes of this baby," veterinarian Michael Dale speculated. "I know that sounds a little far fetched, but that's the first thing that comes to my mind."

Teresa Miller, who sold the puppy to the Hansches, was skeptical the dog did it. "He didn't chew on anything while he was with me. Out of all of them (in the litter), he was the least chewy."

Another veterinarian, Dr. Valri Brown, said if the puppy chewed off the infant's toes, it would not have happened quickly. "It would have to be a period of time — maybe at least an hour," she said.

Meanwhile, the puppy's been quarantined at Bossier City's animal control office for the next 10 days to check for rabies. Natale said he did not know what the puppy's fate would be after that.

When she is released from the hospital, the child will be placed in a foster home until the case against her parents is settled, officials said.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I read a news story about that today - that's just gross. That makes me sick. That's why I didn't post that here...


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

that's the 2,334,456th reason why I don't like pit bulls... They can't be trusted.

I know, I know... Some will say... "It's how they are raised by their owner"...
Bullshit, they're called a pit bull for a reason. It's a genetic issue. They are born aggresive and will snap at anytime.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

:smt023 Must say I agree with you there. Never liked the breed. My son got bit by a mix Pit Bull and German Shepherd. Required about ten stitches on his chin and check.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

PitBull, Shepard, Doberman, Lab, Chessie, whatever....those PARENTS need taken to the wood shed!!!!!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> PitBull, Shepard, Doberman, Lab, Chessie, whatever....those PARENTS need taken to the wood shed!!!!!


agreed!

what about this...



> Another veterinarian, Dr. Valri Brown, said *if the puppy chewed off the infant's toes, it would not have happened quickly. "It would have to be a period of time - maybe at least an hour,"* she said.


The parents need to be beat to a pulp... They didn't hear their own baby crying for that long...? And how in the hell did a 6 week old puppy get into a baby crib... where the baby should have been if sleeping!!!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

js said:


> agreed!
> 
> what about this...
> 
> The parents need to be beat to a pulp... They didn't hear their own baby crying for that long...? And how in the hell did a 6 week old puppy get into a baby crib... where the baby should have been if sleeping!!!


Exactly. While I agree that PitBulls are a questionalble breed. This IS NOT the pups fault!!!! Its shitty parenting. Plain and simple.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Probably to drunk or stoned to hear anything.:smt011


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*2 Pit Bulls Attack Pony*

http://www.click2houston.com/news/10524617/detail.html


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Exactly. While I agree that PitBulls are a questionalble breed. This IS NOT the pups fault!!!! Its shitty parenting. Plain and simple.


Agreed.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

If you put together the charges against the parents, the age of the pup, the reported situation, and the expert testimony, I doubt that the pup had anything to do with it. They allegedly had an infant in an infant seat the whole night to fit their story. Was I the only one that caught that? Sounds like the parents were involved with what happened and it involved gross negligence or possibly even abuse. Sounds like the puppy was just the scapegoat for people who cannot be trusted to take care of a child. Can you really believe their testimony which is the only thing tying the pup to the incident?

They need to have their digits removed too. Slowly and with pliers.

A neighbor of mine growing up had a pit bull. He would jump up and try to lick my face. Always wagging his tail. And all this time I thought he loved people. Now I know he was tasting them! Even though he never so much as growled at anyone during his whole life. Must've been biding his time to kill the entire neighborhood and eat their flesh.

Thank you for telling me that the "assault dog" was inherently evil. We must ban them! We also need to impose a ban on features of assault dogs like muzzle lengths, height, weight etc. 
This is after we ban those evil "assault weapons" again which are really responsible for all the homicide in this country. Don't forget those handguns too which cause all the crime in this country. They also kill children that live in the same household as them every year. In fact, firearms kill more children than pit bulls ever had. After all they're designed to kill people just as pit bulls are born evil. Therefore we must ban both. It's for the children!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

As far as the pit bull issue, I think it is a combo of puppy parenting and genes. I've had friends with pit bulls, knew way more pit bulls than I can even remember, and most of them were sweet as pie. But a neighbor of my grandmother's many moons ago had one and she and her family came home one night to be greeted by the pit bull attacking the kids. She shot the dog dead on the spot. They never could figure it out, the dog was always sweet and playful and they treated it like gold. 

But then you get my one friend who had a pit bull that always greeted visitors by getting up on its hind legs and putting it front legs around your shoulders, like a hug. So I have no idea what to think of the breed. That neighbor lady is the only horror story I've heard personally like that. 

But I had a neighbor in NJ who trained his pit bulls to be vicious. So I say it must be a combo.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, Pit Bulls do not have a good reputation... a simple google search on the subject validates the reason why people feel like they can't be trusted...

http://www.google.com/search?q=pit+...ient=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official

Me personally, I don't like pit bulls...never have, never will. Every dog or any animal for that matter has the potential to bite at any time. My reasons for not liking pit bulls are from my personal experiences with the breed. Are they "assault dogs"...? Of course not... Do I want them banned...? Of course not... I like having the option of just shooting them if they become aggresive towards me... :smt083


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Excellent post Revolver!!!!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll do myself a favor and close this thread... The amount of sarcasm that is overflowing from my brain is to overwhelming. 

:smt023


----------

